

28th Chaos Communication Congress started. Links to livestreams in the comments - boofar
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/index.en.html

======
boofar
Livestreams are available via <http://28c3.fem-net.de/>

The rooms are called "saal" in german. Check the schedule to figure out which
talk you'd like to watch and in which "saal" it's located and then pick the
corresponding stream.

The schedule for today is at
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/day_2011-12-27.e...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/day_2011-12-27.en.html)

Unfortunately, Cory Doctorow's talk just ended. :-) But as every year,
recordings will be made available later on (probably in a week or so).

Enjoy!

